# Help improve our site! Become a moderator



## oldad (Nov 15, 2006)

Since our staff can't be online all the time we are looking for some volunteers to help moderate this site. If this is something you would be interested in please contact me by private message.


----------



## Cathy8 (Nov 21, 2006)

What are the requirements for being a moderator? Like, do we have to be members for a certain amount of time or have a certain post count? This is something I might be interested in.


----------



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2006)

No specific requirements, we're just looking for someone who has a real interest in crafts and is serious about helping us make this a great site. Just send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Mandy (Feb 11, 2007)

We currently have 3 moderators on our site: panda, apple and jellyfish (thanks for your help, guys!) but as we grow we will be looking for others to help out as well. If anyone else is interested let me know.

Thank


----------

